# [ALSA][emerge -e world] No Bus ? (Résolu)

## Le Barde

Bonjour,

Suite à la recompilation de tout mon système pour changer les options de compilation (optimisations moins agressives pour plus de stabilité), j'ai eu quelques soucis, dont le dernier à résister est l'audio.

Alsa est compilé en module avec théoriquement tout ce qu'il faut pour son bon fonctionnement. Je ne crois pas avoir changé grand chose, et le système auparavant fonctionnait bien. C'est au lancement de la machine que j'ai un certain nombre de messages d'erreur liés à Alsa. J'ai regardé dans /var/log/messages, et voici ce que je trouve au sujet de l'audio :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Sep 23 10:42:53 localhost bus: 'platform': add driver snd_dummy
> ...

 

Ce que je vois, c'est le "No bus" qui a l'air d'être un souci... Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée à ce sujet ? Je ne sais pas si les informations postées sont les bonnes...

Merci d'avance !

Adrien Poupin.

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Regarde du côté des paramètres de module. En effet, j'ai eu aussi la même blague et j'ai du réinjecter un fichier alsa dans /etc/modules*trucmachin

----------

## Le Barde

Bizarre comme histoire, je vais voir ça... merci.

----------

## xaviermiller

sinon, je vois arriver le troll OSSv4 à grands pas   :Cool: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

merci de changer ton topic pour qu'il respecte les conventions  :Wink: 

----------

## Le Barde

ok, résolu, j'ai fait mon noob : je n'avais en effet pas mis l'option :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Device Drivers  ---> 
> 
>     Sound  ---> 
> ...

 

----------

